

The Apple doomsday clock. - technologizer
http://time.com/32775/if-theres-no-iwatch-in-60-days-apple-is-doomed-doomed-doomed/

======
itg
Why only 60 days, assuming they are making a watch? The moto 360 isn't being
released for a while, and nobody is impressed with the samsung smartwatch.

------
api
What a stupid sensationalistic article. How about the Time Magazine doomsday
clock?

